# Be Aware of 2018 Shows



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

If this year is anything like last year, keep a close eye on your One Passes for 2018. Last year, for the first couple weeks of the year, a LOT of shows with new episodes airing in the beginning of 2017 were tagged with the right day/month, but with a 2016 year. I'm anticipating the same happening this year, where new episodes in 2018 are tagged with a 2017 date, and not picked up as "new" by the TiVo. Watch your To Do Lists so you don't miss anything.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

tivo 1p's failing to record shows due to bad guide data? say it isn't so...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I've already found a couple. Might help if people post any they find here... (these are on TiVo via Comcast)

1) New FOX show LA -> Vegas. The pilot on Jan 2 records correctly. The 2nd episode on 1/9/18 is marked with an OAD of *1/9/17*, and does not record without a manual override.

2) New Showtime series called "The Chi", premieres on Sunday Jan 7. For some forking reason, the OAD is 2012 . The OnePass is accepted, but nothing records without changing the "New" setting to "Repeats". Or a manual override.

FWIW, I also have DirecTV. Not. A. Single. Problem.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

astrohip said:


> 1) New FOX show LA -> Vegas. The pilot on Jan 2 records correctly. The 2nd episode on 1/9/18 is marked with an OAD of *1/9/17*, and does not record without a manual override.


Any clue why the name has changed? Nielsen has it listed as LA to Vegas. Some problem with graphics? TiVo still has the ->, but Search can't use that. Just entering Vegas does find it. So far the other new Fox show, 9-1-1 has not changed its name.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

FWIW, LA -> Vegas says 2018. Must’ve fixed it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> FWIW, LA -> Vegas says 2018. Must've fixed it.


Location, location, location. My guide still says 1/9/2017. Tvguide.com doesn't even have listings for that day.


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

astrohip said:


> I've already found a couple. Might help if people post any they find here... (these are on TiVo via Comcast)
> 2) New Showtime series called "The Chi", premieres on Sunday Jan 7. For some forking reason, the OAD is 2012 . The OnePass is accepted, but nothing records without changing the "New" setting to "Repeats". Or a manual override.
> 
> FWIW, I also have DirecTV. Not. A. Single. Problem.


Based upon this thread, I looked and found it even worse on Comcast Arlington VA. Instead of The Chi, Showtime 1/7 shows the 2011 broadcast series The Chicago Code.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. My TiVo wasn't going to record it, and sure enough, it had a January, 2017 date.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JolDC said:


> Based upon this thread, I looked and found it even worse on Comcast Arlington VA. Instead of The Chi, Showtime 1/7 shows the 2011 broadcast series The Chicago Code.


Some confusion at TiVo:

The Chi - Wikipedia

The Chicago Code (TV Series 2011) - IMDb


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Thanks my Tivo didn't have it to record.


----------



## velouria28 (Sep 23, 2008)

JolDC said:


> Based upon this thread, I looked and found it even worse on Comcast Arlington VA. Instead of The Chi, Showtime 1/7 shows the 2011 broadcast series The Chicago Code.


Yep that's what the guide on my Premiere shows for it. I burst out laughing when I saw that a few days ago. Really Tivo?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

JolDC said:


> Based upon this thread, I looked and found it even worse on Comcast Arlington VA. Instead of The Chi, Showtime 1/7 shows the 2011 broadcast series The Chicago Code.





JoeKustra said:


> Some confusion at TiVo:
> 
> The Chi - Wikipedia
> 
> The Chicago Code (TV Series 2011) - IMDb


I went back and looked, and that's what mine has too (I posted 2012, but it's 2011). Changing it to "Repeats" will let it record, but the bigger danger is TiVo will realize the error at some point, and change to the proper Series ID. At which point NOTHING will record. And I have no idea if I'll be home before then to reset it.

Their guide people really do suck.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

That does indeed suck. At least the premium channels tend to rerun their series multiple times, so you could possibly catch it later in the week.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

astrohip said:


> I've already found a couple. Might help if people post any they find here... (these are on TiVo via Comcast)
> 
> 1) New FOX show LA -> Vegas. The pilot on Jan 2 records correctly. The 2nd episode on 1/9/18 is marked with an OAD of *1/9/17*, and does not record without a manual override.
> 
> ...


i guess it could have been worse (better?), at least they didn't confuse these with hard-core gay porn titles  :



series5orpremier said:


> According to the RoVi program guide on my TiVo, Tuesday morning June 6 at 3:30am HBO will be showing
> 
> "Raging Bulls (2014) 2 hr 15 min, Sexy, black & white studs stroke and devour each other's engorged beef hammers, then pound deep into snug bottoms until they're fully drained. (HD, SAP) NR, Adult
> Adam Wirthmore, Aron Ridge"
> ...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> That does indeed suck. At least the premium channels tend to rerun their series multiple times, so you could possibly catch it later in the week.


I've got DirecTV where I am, so I'll still get it.

I usually record everything I watch in two places. It's hell being addicted to TV.


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

astrohip said:


> I went back and looked, and that's what mine has too (I posted 2012, but it's 2011). Changing it to "Repeats" will let it record, but the bigger danger is TiVo will realize the error at some point, and change to the proper Series ID. At which point NOTHING will record. And I have no idea if I'll be home before then to reset it.
> 
> Their guide people really do suck.


Sorry but I did submit a lineup correction to TiVo so there is a chance for it to be corrected. You might want to create a manual recording for that block or a wishlist. The Chi does show up when searching so choosing "create a wishlist for THE CHI" on the search screen is easier.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

My LA/Vegas isn't fixed, but today's connection hasn't run yet. I don't have a Pass for this yet, though, as I had only manually scheduled S01, E01 so far but am now keeping an eye on that.

Thanks so much for the heads up! What a shock, eh?  It's just a good thing I have a lot of time on my hands now to babysit all my shows, Passes, the freaking Tivo clock, etc etc etc.

I kind of cruised through the 3 networks and Fox tv for my shows for the next week and all seem fine for having the right year on the episodes. I don't know if I'm up to cruising through all of the cable channels and Premium cable, but I don't have much else to do today, so what the heck. I'm sure my check from Rivo, for all the work I do, will arrive any day now as it is most assuredly 'in the mail'. 

Remember when Tivo was about setting things up and then it does its work? Ah, yes - memories. Remember when you didn't have to remember when shows were on because Tivo took care of that for you? *sigh*


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

JolDC said:


> Based upon this thread, I looked and found it even worse on Comcast Arlington VA. Instead of The Chi, Showtime 1/7 shows the 2011 broadcast series The Chicago Code.


Yeah, this is confusing me. I set out a while back to get a pass on 'The Chi' and couldn't find it, even after a spot after a show I was watching mentioned it and when it was set to air. Then I noticed that 'The Chicago Code' and was wondering if it is the same thing. At this point I'm just going to wait it out, I guess.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> My LA/Vegas isn't fixed, but today's connection hasn't run yet. *sigh*


It won't help. Hamsters are off for the weekend.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Any clue why the name has changed? Nielsen has it listed as LA to Vegas. Some problem with graphics? TiVo still has the ->, but Search can't use that. Just entering Vegas does find it. So far the other new Fox show, 9-1-1 has not changed its name.


 I found It with la vegas and lavegas


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

JolDC said:


> Sorry but I did submit a lineup correction to TiVo so there is a chance for it to be corrected. You might want to create a manual recording for that block or a wishlist. The Chi does show up when searching so choosing "create a wishlist for THE CHI" on the search screen is easier.


I'll get it on another DVR, but I appreciate your looking out for me! :thumbsup:


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> FWIW, LA -> Vegas says 2018. Must've fixed it.


Both episodes?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> Both episodes?


Not on my feed.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I went back and looked, and that's what mine has too (I posted 2012, but it's 2011). Changing it to "Repeats" will let it record, but the bigger danger is TiVo will realize the error at some point, and change to the proper Series ID. At which point NOTHING will record. And I have no idea if I'll be home before then to reset it.
> 
> Their guide people really do suck.


A Wish List using the actors should find it.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i searched "la vegas", found the series, set the 1p, and it scheduled the first 2 eps - whatever was broken appears to be fixed.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> i searched "la vegas", found the series, set the 1p, and it scheduled the first 2 eps - whatever was broken appears to be fixed.


Is it a "NEW" only 1P? The ep.2 OAD hasn't been fixed on mine.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> Is it a "NEW" only 1P? The ep.2 OAD hasn't been fixed on mine.


ah, good catch, it isn't, so i withdraw my fixed claim above. the oad for ep2 is still wrong, and setting the 1p to "new only" removes ep2 from the tdl (tested, and failed).

as mentioned above, it probably won't matter, once they get around to "fixing" the issue, any existing 1p's will probably stop working anyways.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Re: The Chi

I wonder if this will get corrected. I can't even set a 'wish list' for this title, which is really weird.


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

sharkster said:


> Re: The Chi
> 
> I wonder if this will get corrected. I can't even set a 'wish list' for this title, which is really weird.


After today's guide update, the 1/14 episode for The Chi is there. 1/7 is still wrong.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

JolDC said:


> After today's guide update, the 1/14 episode for The Chi is there. 1/7 is still wrong.


Thanks! My svc connection must have been too early (3:43am) toay, as it didn't adjust so probably tomorrow.  Or I could just do it now, before I forget.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> Both episodes?


No. Just the first.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

LA -> Vegas still not going to record here in Minneapolis area on either of my FOX affiliates...just did forced connection a few hrs ago (9:00am) to fix the clock (again)

Guess I'll set it for new + repeats


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

unclehonkey said:


> LA -> Vegas still not going to record here in Minneapolis area on either of my FOX affiliates...just did forced connection a few hrs ago (9:00am) to fix the clock (again)
> Guess I'll set it for new + repeats


It's also on FXX, but I would set the 1P to All for now. The guide is pretty messed up.


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

sharkster said:


> Thanks! My svc connection must have been too early (3:43am) toay, as it didn't adjust so probably tomorrow.  Or I could just do it now, before I forget.


After today's update, the 1/7 episode is finally correct.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

JolDC said:


> After today's update, the 1/7 episode is finally correct.


Wow, mine didn't update but my connection for today was at 5:30am. I have already manually recorded that episode, though, so I don't have to keep an eye on it. But I guess for future episodes if it turns out that I want to keep watching (haven't watched E01 yet - guess it recorded last night).

I really dislike the early morning connections.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JolDC said:


> After today's update, the 1/7 episode is finally correct.


I had a late afternoon connection and mine still says 2017.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I had a late afternoon connection and mine still says 2017.


I just ran a connection, and it fixed it as I watched. The one update I ran at 1pmish still resulted in the wrong data.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I have 'The Chi' now for the 14th, at least now I can set a PASS. I couldn't pull up the name in search yesterday. But for the 7th it's still that other show.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> I had a late afternoon connection and mine still says 2017.


so does mine, i just forced a connection, and no change, oad for ep2 is 2017, but now my tivo clock is 2 min fast.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

JolDC said:


> After today's guide update, the 1/14 episode for The Chi is there. 1/7 is still wrong.





sharkster said:


> Thanks! My svc connection must have been too early (3:43am) toay, as it didn't adjust so probably tomorrow.  Or I could just do it now, before I forget.





JolDC said:


> After today's update, the 1/7 episode is finally correct.





TonyD79 said:


> I had a late afternoon connection and mine still says 2017.


JolDC is talking about "The Chi"


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

My TiVo clock was two minutes fast tonight too. I noticed it before tonight's shows started recording so I forced a connection to set the clock again. Having to monitor my TiVo this closely is becoming really annoying. I miss the "set it and forget it" days.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Toni said:


> My TiVo clock was two minutes fast tonight too. I noticed it before tonight's shows started recording so I forced a connection to set the clock again. Having to monitor my TiVo this closely is becoming really annoying. I miss the "set it and forget it" days.


I had a "d'oh!" moment earlier this week when I noticed that many of my recorded shows were missing their final punchlines for a few days--I just couldn't understand why the broadcasters suddenly were playing around with the start and stop times again, as part of their audience tactics. Took me a couple of days to realize, "Ah, TiVo!"--and a forced connection fixed matters.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

TiVo could make what would likely be a pretty simple update that would cause TiVos to perform a time sync more often - why not once per hour, and/or ~5-10 minutes before the next scheduled recording? It's not like performing a time sync is bandwidth or processor intensive.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

BrettStah said:


> TiVo could make what would likely be a pretty simple update that would cause TiVos to perform a time sync more often - why not once per hour, and/or ~5-10 minutes before the next scheduled recording? It's not like performing a time sync is bandwidth or processor intensive.


based on what's happening now with one daily connection, i'm not seeing the advantage of 24.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

NorthAlabama said:


> based on what's happening now with one daily connection, i'm not seeing the advantage of 24.


Heh... I'm working under the assumption that the daily call correctly syncs the TiVo's time, but then at some point between then and the next day's call, there's a time drift. So if that's the case, then if they increased the syncs to happening at let's say 5-10 minutes before the top of each hour, it should be a decent enough band-aid to the time drift.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NorthAlabama said:


> based on what's happening now with one daily connection, i'm not seeing the advantage of 24.


The VCM connections still happen about every four hours. I have no clue what they do, but they do it regularly.

I speculate it has something to do with TiVo Online.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

BrettStah said:


> Heh... I'm working under the assumption that the daily call correctly syncs the TiVo's time, but then at some point between then and the next day's call, there's a time drift. So if that's the case, then if they increased the syncs to happening at let's say 5-10 minutes before the top of each hour, it should be a decent enough band-aid to the time drift.


That's a false assumption. When it hits a bad server, it resets to a bad time. It's not internal drift that's causing this.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's a false assumption. When it hits a bad server, it resets to a bad time. It's not internal drift that's causing this.


Ah, got it.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

My recording tonight of LA -> Vegas was not going to record because it has a 1/9/17 OAD instead of 1/9/18. I manually recorded it.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I hope they get it together with guide data. The only good thing is that it airs on both of the aforementioned channels so you can find more airings after your Pass misses them. 

Oops, must have been another thread where I read that - it's on Fox TV and FXX at different times.


----------

